# make your own ..pet deodorizer.



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Pet Deodorizer[anti pet pong spray]

ingredients needed..

1teaspoon of dried fennel .
1 teaspoon of dried mint.
1 teaspoon of dried rosemary.
1 teaspoon of dried wormwood .
200 ml water .
1 teaspoon bicarbionate soda.
10 drops eucolpytus oil.
10 drops teatree essential oil.
10 drops thyme essential oil .

1..place all dried herbs in a glass bowl ,pour 200ml of boiled water
over them and leave for 10 minutes.
2..strain .
3..dissolve 1 teaspoon of bicarbonate soda into the strained
liquid and add the essential oils.
pour into a spray pump bottle.
spray on pets bedding twice a week.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay Jo. When I first saw this I thought "Dogs need deodorant? :blink: Do you spray it under their arms?":HistericalSmiley: Then I realized it was to deodorize their belongings like their beds.  Nothing in my house has a doggie smell at all from Tyler. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks susan ..yep your lucky .. i have 5 malts and babysit a grandpup now and then.hugs for Tyler oxox


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Caution for using tea tree oil*



jodublin said:


> Pet Deodorizer[anti pet pong spray]
> 
> ingredients needed..
> 
> ...


Couple things: I'd be cautious of is if someone has allergies, yeast issues. Teatree oil is arromatic and it is a fungicide. It will cause die offs of yeast and can make dogs/people with allergies/yeast issues very sick. Know from experience..unfortunately! so just in case you use this and you notice some issues... it may be the reason why. 

Also, tea tree oil can be poisonous for dogs and especially cats.

beware: tea tree oil can be toxic for dogs and cats… Have dog blog will travel

so, just use caution and good judgement.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I need a remedy for pee pee smell. I've tried everything including Natures Miracle. I've decided the odor is worse because of the vitamins I give Libby.:w00t:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> I need a remedy for pee pee smell. I've tried everything including Natures Miracle. I've decided the odor is worse because of the vitamins I give Libby.:w00t:


I use FON or PON (it is actually the same formula, just labeled for kittens or puppies). you can get it through your vet or online and I use it by the quart!!! It is the ONLY thing that will get out male tom cat urine. Had a male cat spray my cypress/cedar wood window frames. I mean, it smelled like I had shut a tom cat in my basement. I used it ONCE, soaked the window and it has never smelled since. I also use it on my scrub tops when cats or dogs pee or even on anal gland sprays!! Have never had it take out any color, though it says to test for it. Been using it 25 years. nothing else is this good.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Thieves Oil. I make my own. I use it for deodorizing, and I mix it with white vinegar for cleaning. I also rub it on the soles of my feet when I am sick!
Thieves Oil Recipes


----------

